# Going Green



## IlPadrino (Oct 27, 2009)

Anyone post an idea on GreenGov yet? Not sure how they're going to separate the wheat form the chaff!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm not a gov anymore, so, no.


----------

